# 20% off select iPad Cases from case-mate



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

Coupon code *cmipad20*, valid thru 11/12/10.

They only show the Gelli, Venture, and Tough cases in the email, so I don't know if this code is just for those or not. There is another gelli variety not pictured. Click images to go to the site.


----------

